# Walkersville Southern Valentine Dinner



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Three course meal on the Walkersville Southern Dining car Southampton. Elegantly restored dining car.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Was it a train ride, or just a static display car? Looks like a nice evening either way!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice, reminiscent of the old Pullman dining cars we used to have in the UK. You should have been holding that rose between your teeth!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Was it a train ride, or just a static display car? Looks like a nice evening either way!


It was a train ride they currently own 8 miles of track. Like most of these it doesn't actually connect with anything or to anywhere.

Walkersville Southern Railroad

You can see from my photos below it was clar when we arrived and started snowing as we boarded, so the car ride home took a little longer. Overall we didn't get much snow down here, but we got a lot of wind.









































I was told that the brick building in the last photo is the original Walkersville ice house, so you know how old that must be.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Way cool pics. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

